# Need some serious wiring help!!!



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive been partially restoring my '52 8N (engine overhaul, cosmetics, some new parts, paint and electrical). It was already converted to 12 volt by the previous owner and the wiring was a rats nest. It has the AC delco alternater with the terminal 1&2 at top and bat post. Im running a brand new 12v coil so no need for resistor (i think). last catch is I have a very small red indicator light in the dash that the previous owner used to show when the key was on which I would like to incorporate. I bought a new harness from Just 8ns and used their diagram but its for a single post alt. I have everything wired up and no spark! Any diagrams that you have would be great also wiring up a diode in the mix seems a little weird. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

http://home.earthlink.net/~8ntractor/12volt.html#wire

Check this website for wiring on 12v, just a side note my coil is oil filled.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh and another side note, mine has the light that comes on when you turn the switch on and I was told that the light coming on when you turn on the ignition switch actually has a purpose, something about draining energy, and making the altnator start charging. I noticed that when I throttle up the light goes out but if you crank the tractor and just let it idle the light dosnt go off. The guy said I needed it and it works, so Im not going to try and fix something that isnt broken.


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, I believe everything is exactly like the diagram except for running the wire all the way from the terminal to the bat on the alt but that really shouldnt matter, mine is jumped from terminal 2. Still nothing... this is very frustrating something so simple yet so difficult.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Yep, sometimes it will make you pull your hair out. What part of Memphis are you from Im just outside of Memphis in Hickory Withe (part of Oakland) I list Eads because I have an Eads address but IM actually in Fayette County.


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Im out in Cordova on the east side of Houston Levee just north of Macon


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Around Camden Grove Apts. Im only about 15 minutes away from that area. Its good to have you on the board, jump in and particpate.


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, Just north of there in Glen Lakes.


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

I soldered a diode in line from terminal 1 on the alt. to fix the current backflow problem so that the trator will turn off. If I have a 2 wire dash light just to show when the switch is on how would be the best way to wire it up? Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

This is from another board, Yesteryear tractor and the question and answer a guy gave.


Author [expand] [Modern View] 
budman 
12-07-2008 17:21:44
156.34.249.1
688364 


Report to Moderator



I installed 12 volt conversion kits from Yesterday's Tractors on two of my 51 Fords. One works and is wired per diagram using only the one wire off the battery terminal of the alternator. The other although wired the same does not charge on either tractor while the other works on either tractor. If I jumper #1 and#2 terminals together and then touch that combination to the alternator battery terminal with the engine running the alternator works to some extent and will continue to charge until the engine is shut down. Then you must start all over again. I suspect some component is faulty. Any idea which component? 


[Reply] [No Email] 

old 
12-07-2008 18:55:40
4.245.5.125
688387 


Report to Moderator


Re: 12 Volt coversion alternator. in reply to budman, 12-07-2008 17:21:44 

That is one of the many common problems with the 1 wire alternators. That is why I never use them any more and go with the 3 wire set up. You can wire that one as a 3 wire and be done with it. Just take a wire from the #2 to the big post on the alternator and a wire from the #1 to the ignition switch with a diode or light bulb in that wire and it should work just fine. I can wire up a 12 volt conversion for less then $100 including the battery with auto part store parts so I never buy the kits 


[Reply] [Send Email]


----------



## hesborn2fly (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for finding that, thats good info. Tomarrow im gonna finish wiring this thing according to these new diagrams I've got and see if it works. Ill let you know the outcome.


----------

